# Revised: The TRUE, ULTIMATE, Bowhunting "hottie!" : 7 Choices now!!!!



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Gotta go with my home girl Gina, she is a super hottie and a very nice lady...Her husband Jon is a super nice guy too, and a rather large individual, large enough I wouldnt want to make him mad at me.

Here she is with her 185" KY whitetail...


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

These threads are half worthless without comparisson pictures...Most people won't know half of them....:wink:


----------



## bigscott (Apr 13, 2008)

need pics


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Just google there names, I will see what I can do and get one pic of each! I never realized how hot Francese was


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

All good hunters... all beautiful women in their own way....


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Pics added, you can thank me laterz...


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

You guys need to get a woman anget [email protected]#% ! Oh ya and get a live boys. LOL


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Shouldernuke! said:


> You guys need to get a woman anget [email protected]#% ! Oh ya and get a live boys. LOL


Their probably really not interested in poll responses from "Older Hunters"...........LOL


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Tiffany Lakosky









Julie Krueter









Nicole Jones


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Laura Francese









Cindy Garrison 









Jodi Clark


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

They all make me :blob1: LOL


----------



## rutmaster (Dec 12, 2007)

still no christi lee!!!


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Going to have to go with my wife.

:izza:


----------



## rutmaster (Dec 12, 2007)

christi lee cook!!!


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

> You guys need to get a woman anget [email protected]#% ! Oh ya and get a live boys. LOL


 Have a great woman. Take a breath scrooge. Don't open it if you dont like it.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Cindy Garrison, now there is a pic of each one. HAppy voting, ---even you too O'l scrooge!


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

I lied...Pictures aren't helping me make a decision at all....I think I will need to have dinner with the unmarried(if there are any) to make my final decision.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

> I lied...Pictures aren't helping me make a decision at all....I think I will need to have dinner with the unmarried(if there are any) to make my final decision.


I like your way of thinking! ---Julie and Tiff are side by side here folks. ....I mean " FOLLLLLLLKS!" - Stan Potts :lol3:


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

*Laura*................hands down no competition in my mind 

but i wouldnt turn down any on that list


----------



## law651 (Jul 7, 2005)

All are beautiful women and great role models for our sport.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

rutmaster said:


> christi lee cook!!!


who is that? never heard of her. sorry


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

All are great looking ladies, but I have to give the edge to Julie Kreuter. I've never actually seen Jodi Clark hunt, she's usually narrating the show, but who really cares as long as she's getting some camera time......


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

All of them are def certified hotties,--but I am going to have to give the 1st place vote to my best friend. My fiance! Here she is with a Buffalo head that I did a European mount on for a guy. 

I will be a married man next bow season!


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Make mine a Jodi Clark please!

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=1t:429,r:4,s:0&tx=35&ty=77&biw=1024&bih=584

:tongue:


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

to make a real judgement on whos the archery hottie there should be pics of them in bikinis!
I vote for julie krueter :tongue::blob1:


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

julie followed by jodi


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

All of them are beautyful and awesome women. But I got to tell ya, I been married to the same woman for 39 years next month, and she has been killing deer with a bow longer than most of them gals been alive. Can still put up her 15 foot ladder stand and clean and process her own deer.
Was a Fly Fishing and Bird Hunting Guide and raised German Shorthairs for a hobbie. 
Had the nicest butt in High School, now twice that size. 
She can't keep her eyes open to have a picture take, but has the most open or generous Heart of anyone I have ever known.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Sliverflicker said:


> All of them are beautyful and awesome women. But I got to tell ya, I been married to the same woman for 39 years next month, and she has been killing deer with a bow longer than most of them gals been alive. Can still put up her 15 foot ladder stand and clean and process her own deer.
> Was a Fly Fishing and Bird Hunting Guide and raised German Shorthairs for a hobbie.
> Had the nicest butt in High School, now twice that size.
> She can't keep her eyes open to have a picture take, but has the most open or generous Heart of anyone I have ever known.



You better be looking over your shoulder, if you're going to type things like that!!!!!


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

mn5503 said:


> You better be looking over your shoulder, if you're going to type things like that!!!!!


X2.... "Danger Will Robbins Danger!!"


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

Sliverflicker said:


> All of them are beautyful and awesome women. But I got to tell ya, I been married to the same woman for 39 years next month, and she has been killing deer with a bow longer than most of them gals been alive. Can still put up her 15 foot ladder stand and clean and process her own deer.
> Was a Fly Fishing and Bird Hunting Guide and raised German Shorthairs for a hobbie.
> Had the nicest butt in High School, now twice that size.
> She can't keep her eyes open to have a picture take, but has the most open or generous Heart of anyone I have ever known.



Looks like you got yourself a keeper there...I haven't been married nearly as long as you two, but I wouldn't swap my wife for anyone on that list....


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Have to go with Gina, what a hottie!!!!!!! Shoot I would go anywhere with Gina! Never miss a show. Just wish I was that big funny looking guy that's always following her around. Whats his name Bob, Leroy, dont matter only watch the show because of her anyway.


----------



## Savage10ML (Mar 20, 2010)

I am going with Tiffany....My wife Tiffany, that is.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Jodi is HOT! I'd love to share a camp with her!!! Now consider she's had 5 kids...... WOW, she must be made of elastic ?!?


----------



## walle1 (Oct 7, 2004)

NJ


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

walle1 said:


> NJ


I voted for Julie Kruter, but Nicole is one fine girl...Hubba Hubba


----------



## BigThicketBoy (Aug 19, 2010)

:eek2:I would like to take Lee on a hunt..... Dont know if he would make it back though lol :eek2:


----------



## bigscott (Apr 13, 2008)

Teh Wicked said:


> Gotta go with my home girl Gina, she is a super hottie and a very nice lady...Her husband Jon is a super nice guy too, and a rather large individual, large enough I wouldnt want to make him mad at me.
> 
> Here she is with her 185" KY whitetail...


very pretty


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Once again I choose Jodi Clark


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

I have met them all and they are all "HOT" in person. But I would have to go with Tiffany or Laura........


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)

They are all "camo'd angels" in my eye's. Met Julie here in Colo once & she's a great young lady.


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

Laura is my choice...............:first:


----------



## mdhuntr (Feb 20, 2009)

after just watching her on the tube, jodi clark gets my vote...wow!


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

I have to give my utmost respect to any woman who hunts, will drag a deer and gut em, and not be afraid to break a nail. That being said, I vote for Laura.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Now I know I'm old. Caught myself starring at the racks on the bucks. What are we voting on again?!


----------



## micj_76 (Sep 21, 2009)

My wife can gut em 


and cleans up pretty good too:smile:


----------



## Rabm03 (Sep 28, 2009)

hey no disrespect to your post but if it comes to anything that has to do with bows or deer hunting, my minds strictly on that and not on sex! I have plentey of other times to think aboout that! Hunting and sex to me dont mix!


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Rabm03 said:


> hey no disrespect to your post but if it comes to anything that has to do with bows or deer hunting, my minds strictly on that and not on sex! I have plentey of other times to think aboout that! Hunting and sex to me dont mix!


Nobody forced you to click on this thread...just sayin


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)

micj_76 said:


> My wife can gut em
> 
> 
> and cleans up pretty good too:smile:


Thats a keeper right there! In clean up to her elbows & grinning BIG TIME! Priceless!


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Jodi Clark....Definitely.....And yes I would SWAP......Just Kidding.......:tongue::tongue::thumbs_up:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## grouchymedic (Nov 6, 2010)

Laura, hands down. But.............All of them are good role models/ambassadors for the sport.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Rabm03 said:


> Hunting and sex to me dont mix!


Yes it does, you just got to be quiet...you should try it, its pretty fun.


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Rabm03 said:


> hey no disrespect to your post but if it comes to anything that has to do with bows or deer hunting, my minds strictly on that and not on sex! I have plentey of other times to think aboout that! Hunting and sex to me dont mix!


Glad to see someone with a one track mind!!!! :crazy:


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Those are Hotties, but here is mine with one of the other babies 
P.S- she is still working on her first bowkill, she smoked a nice pig at 100 this summer with the AR10!!!


----------



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

Melissa Bachman!!! Hands Down!!! Enough Said!!!


----------



## avincent (Sep 25, 2009)

here is one more hottie!! Mary Roberts


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

IS there even a question?????????? Laura


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

By the way, the pic of Julie Kreuter is possibly the worst pic she's ever taken.......and she's still hot. Lets face it, they're all hot, 'nuff said. Oh yeah, +1 on Melissa Bachman also.....


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

walle1 said:


> NJ


nicole jones for the win


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

Gina Brunson here. I was hoping I could select more than one tho....


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

My vote goes for one not on the list. Whitney Isenhart!


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Just toooooo many choices and not enough me!! LOL!!!
They're all winners.
I can't pick just one.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

It appears as Tiffany has taken the lead on the poll, which suprised me after all of the Julie K. fans on the first poll.

I am still going with Nicole on the poll, but my fiance is still my #1 pick! I have notice pics are in high demand on this thread, so here are a few of her and a couple of the many reasons she is on top of my list. 

Shoots good, guts, drags, fishing, and polishes up very nicely for dinner afterwards! Not to mention a great cook. 

Pic 1 and 2 are of her first deer kill (muzzleloader) Pic 3 & 4 are a cruise we went on. Pic 5 is on the edge of a 150 ft cliff face that we are about to rappel. The bridge in the background is the New River Gorge Bridge in WV. Beautiful place to visit if you are ever traveling through the mountain state.

I'd say many of you guys feel that you have the #1 pick, and when it boils down to it. We all probably have better women than the ones on this poll :grin:


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

First time I've actually seen pictures of them all but I'm still going with Tiffany.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

For all you guys that posted pics of your girlfriend, fiance, wife, etc. Congrads, all of these beautiful ladies are the true winners! Nice to see some girls getting into our sport as well. 

:cheers:


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

nicole always gets my vote, and here's a write in for deb olsen. she hunted on a old drury outdoors vid with her husband craig. she's a bundle of joy!


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

i would vote for mn5503's girl....


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

There should be vote for "all the above". they are all beautiful and sounds from the comments really nice ladies to boot.


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yep, Gina's got my vote. With Dana Wwalls a close second.


----------



## twebbs1369 (Aug 7, 2009)

I think that Julie got shafted on the picture!! this one is alot better :tongue::tongue: 
http://www.beyondthehunttv.com/photos/bth-photos/team-photos_1


----------



## walle1 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sluggersetta901 said:


> i would vote for mn5503's girl....


Yes another vote for mn5503's girl,,,,wow!!


----------



## grant815 (Dec 15, 2003)

I love them all, who could pick just one?


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Rabm03 said:


> hey no disrespect to your post but if it comes to anything that has to do with bows or deer hunting, my minds strictly on that and not on sex! I have plentey of other times to think aboout that! Hunting and sex to me dont mix!


Weird im pretty sure I could mix sex with just about anything. Lol


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

that girl has got to be a model. Ive never seen pics of him but he had to have married up. lol


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

> I love them all, who could pick just one?


Goo point! :set1_applaud:


----------



## shwillbur7 (Jan 18, 2010)

all thoes chicks give me a Boone and Crockett!


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

I see alot of HOT DOES on here.... dont tell me the second RUT has started. Gotta Goooo ! See Yah !!!! :bolt:



Crazy Wolf.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Here is the thing all women are beutiful the young ,the old, the heavy, and the skinny .But if any man does not find his woman the most beutiful he has ever seen it is time to move along because all the ladies you listed are special and preaty as all get out but I would not trade my old woman of 24 years for any of them enjoy the prety girls but don't make them feel like they are in some contest over just how they look . 

and for you single guys you need to find yourselves a good woman that makes your heart pound and none of the ladies you listed are available are they ?


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

Rabm03 said:


> Hunting and sex to me dont mix!


Really? I thought that is was the whole purpose of pop-up blinds??


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Here is the thing all women are beutiful the young ,the old, the heavy, and the skinny .But if any man does not find his woman the most beutiful he has ever seen it is time to move along because all the ladies you listed are special and preaty as all get out but I would not trade my old woman of 24 years for any of them enjoy the prety girls but don't make them feel like they are in some contest over just how they look .
> 
> and for you single guys you need to find yourselves a good woman that makes your heart pound and none of the ladies you listed are available are they ?




Dang Nuke ! you just made me cry ....   



Crazy Wolf


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

> all thoes chicks give me a Boone and Crockett!


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

tiffany or julie


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

For me, Laura just barely voted out Gina in my book, but I'd have no problem voting for either one of them.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Jodi Clark by far.


----------



## Hoytman! (Nov 13, 2010)

Julie kreuter!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

Julie all the way, she is a FOX!


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Come on fellows....Tiffany is leading in both poles! The pole with just Nicole and also this one. I thought for sure Julie would pull ahead here, but she is down about 50 votes or 8%!!!

:director:Julie! Julie! Julie!


----------



## MissAlaLogBuyer (Aug 31, 2010)

Hoosierflogger said:


> Make mine a Jodi Clark please!
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=1t:429,r:4,s:0&tx=35&ty=77&biw=1024&bih=584
> 
> :tongue:


By the way- how in the WORLD does weston land Jodi? Not being mean or anything jussssssst wondering.. I wondered that from the first time i saw them... Everybody would say the same thing about me if i was in his situation, im sure (unfortunately im not!)

Im still goin with tiffany but i would hate to make a choice from that list..


----------



## Jsach (Jul 27, 2005)

Ya'll need to get off Tiffanys nuts. Gimme the brunette.


----------



## BadgerND (Oct 4, 2009)

Julie Kreuter is the best looking. She looks a lot like my wife looked at that age.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

They are all beautiful and outstanding ambassadors for our sport. Their husbands are VERY lucky men. But, Julie Kreuter is one of the most beautiful women I have ever seen. Her smile is mesmerizing. I'll bet she is just as beautiful inside (personality) as she is outside.


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

Damnit, I wish my husband were an AT member and would post stuff about me like this! You guys nominating your women get mega-brownie points!!! 

okay, so... I'm a woman, but that makes my vote MORE valid ;P (JJK)
I think that Gina and Julie are beautiful--tied for 1st
Tiffany is a close, second.

But.... this Laura ad for AT is art! 










I think that Jodi is pretty--her smile is gorgeous--but there's just something about her eyes that I'm not a fan of [shrugs]


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

> You guys nominating your women get mega-brownie points!!!


:hello2:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

They are all pretty, but Gina is just amazing..I mean..amazing.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Are we really going to let Tiffany "Crush" :set1_thinking: all of these other ladies? As of now I guess Tiffany is the true "Ultimate Bowhunting Hottie" She has won both polls so far my a nice margin.


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

Julie Kreuter gets my vote, but they are obviously all beautiful ladies!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Here is the thing all women are beutiful the young ,the old, the heavy, and the skinny .But if any man does not find his woman the most beutiful he has ever seen it is time to move along because all the ladies you listed are special and preaty as all get out but I would not trade my old woman of 24 years for any of them enjoy the prety girls but don't make them feel like they are in some contest over just how they look .
> 
> and for you single guys you need to find yourselves a good woman that makes your heart pound and none of the ladies you listed are available are they ?


:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::77::77::77::77::wav:


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

i dated a girl that looked like jodi... she was a baby machine too. not quite as large in the chest region but gorgeous. theyre all pretty good looking. i like em a little chunky so i voted for tiff.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

It's very obvious hunting season is winding down. LOL


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Teh Wicked gave this thread a huge shot in the arm with the pictures- well done

All good looking ladies that take very good care of themselves


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Im sticking with Tiffany bc I love my blondes but Laura is nice too


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Tiffany is still rocking this thread! :77:


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

MissAlaLogBuyer said:


> By the way- how in the WORLD does weston land Jodi? Not being mean or anything jussssssst wondering.. I wondered that from the first time i saw them... Everybody would say the same thing about me if i was in his situation, im sure (unfortunately im not!)
> 
> Im still goin with tiffany but i would hate to make a choice from that list..


Money or rugged good looks would be guess or maybe they actually love each other .


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok. Now i remember why i got into archery.


----------



## VABowKill (Nov 17, 2010)

Gotta be Tiffany or Laura


----------



## kbasshunter (Mar 18, 2009)

Teh Wicked said:


> Laura Francese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

Gina Brunson?? Are you Serious? :set1_rolf2: She is not even in the same League as the other ladies.  Julie all the way.


----------



## archer0421 (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know if I can concentred hunting with any of this hotties... The last thing in mind would be a deer...


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Julie is on the comeback. Only down by 6% !! :horn:


----------



## ILoveBowhunting (Nov 8, 2010)

What about Samantha Morgan ?


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Never heard of Ms Morgan :set1_thinking:


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

I would be happy to console the 2nd. 3rd, 4th ,5th , 6th place finishers


----------



## ILoveBowhunting (Nov 8, 2010)

Look at her. It is Levi Morgans wife. They have a show together


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

Guys, I have to give my wife the vote! She's my best hunting and fishing buddy in the world. She has rifle and muzzleloader hunted with me for years. 3 years ago she started bowhunting and so far she has killed 7 deer and a bear with her Bowtech Equalizer. We are always together; she goes everywhere with me and my hunting buddies. I guess you can tell I'm proud of her. I thank the Lord for her everyday. I have truly been blessed.


----------



## jmillo (Aug 24, 2005)

murk_man2001 said:


> Melissa Bachman!!! Hands Down!!! Enough Said!!!


hubba hubba! I'm not sure why she does it for me, but she does! Too hot


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Meatmissle,

Your wife has made some great kills, good work my man! The picture with the loral in the background, that NC? Looks alot like WV background.


----------



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

we might be young (20 & 18) but so far she seems great. We have been together two years and im finally getting her interested in hunting, before me she never saw a wild deer and never caught a fish....Glad i could change it:wink:


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick (Sep 2, 2010)

Blillydubvee said:


> It appears as Tiffany has taken the lead on the poll, which suprised me after all of the Julie K. fans on the first poll.
> 
> I am still going with Nicole on the poll, but my fiance is still my #1 pick! I have notice pics are in high demand on this thread, so here are a few of her and a couple of the many reasons she is on top of my list.
> 
> ...


If that's you in the pic with her...you can go on the Hottest Mens list!


----------



## ohiohikerguy (Mar 10, 2006)

Shinsou said:


> Going to have to go with my wife.
> 
> :izza:



Yep, my wife of 27 years gets my vote..any day of the week.


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

my wife first, we have 2 beautiful kids and one on the way, but if not my wife then marinda lambert


----------



## wadevb1 (Jan 5, 2006)

Tiffany L. still gets my vote. There are some younger and maybe pretty women listed, but there is something about her that makes me drool.

I would love to dissapoint her.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I voted for Tiffany, but Nicole Jones is pretty darn hot.....heres a hottie


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

Julie Kreuter


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

jlh42581 said:


> i dated a girl that looked like jodi... she was a baby machine too. not quite as large in the chest region but gorgeous. theyre all pretty good looking. *i like em a little chunky so i voted for tiff*.


hahahaha not sure that'll score many brownie points

but Im with ya bro....who wants a scrawny girl


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

> but Im with ya bro....who wants a scrawny girl


Nobody wants a boone but a dog.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Try again....Nobody wants a bone but a dog. 

Everybody would like a Boone I'm sure.!


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

onlyaspike said:


> i voted for tiffany, but nicole jones is pretty darn hot.....heres a hottie


who is that????


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Teh Wicked said:


> who is that????


Cant remember her user name, but she's a member here. I believe she posted that pic of herself a year or two ago.


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

Voted for Nicole, but Tiffany and her are neck and neck in my book.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

:thumbs_do Tiffany is leading as usual


----------



## EdgarAllenDoe (Jul 21, 2010)

Kreuter has a sexy camo bikini photo rattling around on the internet....surprised that has been posted on this thread yet...


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

> Kreuter has a sexy camo bikini photo rattling around on the internet....surprised that has been posted on this thread yet...


I think it was posted on the "Ultimate Hottie Thread" Good pic!


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

My bad, The TRUE Ultimate Hottie (7 choices)


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

Haley Heath gets my vote.


----------



## billygoat1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Gina gets my vote BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmmm, forgot HAley. she is nice


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Well I voted Laura but would change all that if I could get my wife involved.You guys who have women who like the sport of hunting and fishing are so blessed its not even funny.Better hole on to them tight cause they tuff to find.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

> Well I voted Laura but would change all that if I could get my wife involved.You guys who have women who like the sport of hunting and fishing are so blessed its not even funny.Better hole on to them tight cause they tuff to find.


Yes indeed sir. My fiance has taken a couple of deer and loves to fish with me. She even sleeps all night on a cot all night when my brother and I go shark fishing in NC. She has helped me beach several 6ft + sharks! Now thats a keeper!!


----------



## ultraclassic01 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Found It*

This reply is so I can find this poll again.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Julie may comeback?


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Savage10ML said:


> I am going with Tiffany....My wife Tiffany, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your really lucky if she hunts and is a Indy fan. Why do I get stuck in the dog house


----------



## Dwikkles (Dec 23, 2010)

Victoria Jackson of Florida. WOW


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Gotta tell ya boys, i got to meet and talk to Laura at the PA sportsmans show last year. she is the only girl that ever made me studdor and turn red. For that she got my vote before the poll was closed. I just didnt post anything before. Damn that girl is beautiful. Congrats to her, but shame on me. hahaha


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

brushdog said:


> Gotta tell ya boys, i got to meet and talk to Laura at the PA sportsmans show last year. she is the only girl that ever made me studdor and turn red. For that she got my vote before the poll was closed. I just didnt post anything before. Damn that girl is beautiful. Congrats to her, but shame on me. hahaha


i hear you brother!! same thing


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

If you go with pure beauty, none of the girls on the poll come close to Laura Francese.
Laura dogs all of them by a wide margin.
Like most all polls, this one is just a biased popularity contest :exclaim:


----------



## catsniper67 (Jan 5, 2011)

A little late to this race, but I vote for Melissa Bachman:tongue:


----------



## BowtechJim (Feb 24, 2007)

I would go with Samatha Morgan!


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

HoodIN said:


> My vote goes for one not on the list. Whitney Isenhart!


WOW!!! That is nice! The girl is pretty too


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Sagittarius said:


> If you go with pure beauty, none of the girls on the poll come close to Laura Francese.
> Laura dogs all of them by a wide margin.
> Like most all polls, this one is just a biased popularity contest :exclaim:


:nod:


----------



## Dwikkles (Dec 23, 2010)

Cindy Garrison to "do"

Laura Francese to date

Julie Kreuter to marry

The trifecta


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

> Cindy Garrison to "do"
> 
> Laura Francese to date
> 
> ...


Trifecta. I like it. :darkbeer:


----------



## kyboydbowhunter (Jul 26, 2011)

Jodiie


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

walle1 said:


> NJ


I'd love to be the back of that guys head!


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

*Here is my choice!!!!!!!!*







Wife of 5 years mother to my child, And she is a great shot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Sometimes I think sex and bowhunting just don't mix... tempts me to stay in bed those early mornings in September.

I go with my lady of something like 28 years or so.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

When you have a wife and three daughters as I do there just isn't anything attractive about a woman who hunts....it is all over ridden by thoughts of emotional distress and nagging. My hunting time is my escape...but if my woman did hunt she'd be the hottie for sure. lmao!!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

waldguy said:


> Sometimes I think sex and bowhunting just don't mix... tempts me to stay in bed those early mornings in September.
> 
> I go with my lady of something like 28 years or so.
> View attachment 1211167


After 28 years my wife helps me pack on those Sept. Mornings!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Im tired of these women on tv blah blah blah Go make me somthing to eat and make yourself useful.:behindsof


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

onlyaspike said:


> I voted for Tiffany, but Nicole Jones is pretty darn hot.....heres a hottie


I remember seeing her pics... gorgeous.

Also, Z28Melissa on here is easy to look at.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

:beer:ttt gents


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Normally, i stay quit when i dont have anything good to say, but since we are just having fun. I can't phathom how Brunson has 89 votes so far. i had a few adult beverages the other night (ok, i was smashed:darkbeer and i looked on this thread again....AND IT GOT EVEN WORSE. I just dont understand it.


----------



## jockohen (Jul 9, 2007)

What are these chicks doing out of the kitchen anyway???


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

Great thread! But Melissa Bachman beats them all!!! She's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

dblungem said:


> Normally, i stay quit when i dont have anything good to say, but since we are just having fun. I can't phathom how Brunson has 89 votes so far. i had a few adult beverages the other night (ok, i was smashed:darkbeer and i looked on this thread again....AND IT GOT EVEN WORSE. I just dont understand it.


The cheek bones...among other fine attributes...


----------



## Bowhuntertim214 (Jun 19, 2012)

Neohighlander said:


> Great thread! But Melissa Bachman beats them all!!! She's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!


X2 on that!


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

My wife is the hottest huntress


----------



## valastroa (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry boys, going to have to go with my girl!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

mn5503 said:


> You better be looking over your shoulder, if you're going to type things like that!!!!!




lol


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

what about eva shockey?!?!?


----------



## Indianstick (Oct 21, 2010)

Laura Francese all the way!

Of course, I wouldn't kick any of these women out of bed for eatin crackers.... :wink:


----------



## MattyB (Jan 8, 2007)

Which one can you talk to decently when the camera isn't rolling? Which one won't nag if you come home later than expected from an ocassional night out with the boys? Which one is educated and has her own opinion? Which one doesn't rely on her partner to hang all her stands for her and actually knows something about the woods? Which one doesn't rely on an outfitter for all of their hunts and doesn't mind sleeping in a tent as opposed to a giant RV paid for by a sponsor? Which one doesn't mind a cold beer on a hot summer night or asks, isn't the game on? 

If we're talking eye candy, you can't go wrong with any of them. If you're talking about actually spending time with one of them on stand, they better be more than pretty nails and SheSafari commercials.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Melissa Bachman all the way. She got her start with NAHC and after getting some experience has gone on her own, so she can film, produce and edit her hunts exactly the way she wants. She knows her stuff, is a great all around hunter and is passionate about bowhunting. She also has a rocking body


----------



## LowcountryFl (Aug 9, 2012)

MINE from the stand on opening day last weekend in South carolina


----------



## captnemo (Nov 13, 2011)

How come haley heath aint on the list, Tiffany was my favorite, but I can stand her annoying little voice,


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

LowcountryFl said:


> MINE from the stand on opening day last weekend in South carolina
> View attachment 1448533


She was dressed like that in the stand?? Good God son how do you concentrate on the deer?


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

^^^ :sign10:


----------



## Movesfast (Dec 30, 2011)

captnemo said:


> How come haley heath aint on the list, Tiffany was my favorite, but I can stand her annoying little voice,
> View attachment 1448656


 Yup missing Hailey


----------



## Rypper1 (Sep 28, 2011)

redruff said:


> She was dressed like that in the stand?? Good God son how do you concentrate on the deer?


Might be why he didn't kill any deer last year......


----------



## titansben15 (Dec 7, 2010)

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> what about eva shockey?!?!?


This. I can't believe it took 6 pages for her to get mentioned haha


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Dwikkles said:


> Cindy Garrison to "do"
> 
> Laura Francese to date
> 
> ...


Aren't you supposed to kill one?


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

HoodIN said:


> My vote goes for one not on the list. Whitney Isenhart!


^^^^ this one! Very pretty deer


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

who knows these people?! WHY?!!.
There are all kinds of sites where you can entertain yourselves to exhaustion and then you can take your naps and then you can come back here and discuss ARCHERY.
DAMN KIDS!


----------



## terryu80 (May 16, 2012)

how could you guys have forgot about Melissa Bachman....WOW!


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

terryu80 said:


> how could you guys have forgot about Melissa Bachman....WOW!
> View attachment 1448823


Maybe I was trying to forget!. Look at that form!


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> what about eva shockey?!?!?


Gotta be because she wasn't in the spotlight when this thread was started but would have to be now! If I had to chose from the list would be Laura Francese!


----------



## LowcountryFl (Aug 9, 2012)

redruff said:


> She was dressed like that in the stand?? Good God son how do you concentrate on the deer?


We don't hunt in the same stand for that reason!


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

My vote would be for mellisa Bachman .


----------



## terryu80 (May 16, 2012)

that form looks delicious to me


tiny52 said:


> Maybe I was trying to forget!. Look at that form!


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

eva shockey


----------



## stands4christ (Jun 4, 2008)

My wife----then Samantha Morgan!


----------



## FirstFreedom (Dec 3, 2006)

Are you kidding me? No one, but no one, can hold a candle to Miranda Lambert, and you didn't even put her on the poll - time to re-do ... saw her arrow a NICE buck one time... though Francese and a few others aren't none too hard to look at either.... Miranda just happens to be hotter, more talented, and far far richer.... Blake and Miranda are MY Royal Couple... Well, ok, if you put Francese's face on Kreuter's body, she could give Miranda a run for her money....


----------



## djandy (Jul 30, 2010)

these 2












are not bad


----------

